# Joyetech Cuboid Mini 80w TC kit



## Dubz (4/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (4/4/16)

I wonder if you'll get the tank sold separately for use on a normal cuboid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/4/16)

KILLER.


----------



## Nova69 (5/4/16)

Built in battery meh,surprised they didn't take the 26650 route


----------



## wazarmoto (5/4/16)

Nice step with the notch coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (5/4/16)

I love the Cuboid, but this looks a bit kk. Not a fan of the tank or built in battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EZBlend (5/4/16)

Love my Cuboid. but wont mind trying it out either way as a driver device


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

Cool coils, but weird looking tank


----------



## Stosta (6/4/16)

It looks interesting, and no doubt the cuboid gained some massive favour on these forums.... But its so ugly!


----------



## Vapington (6/4/16)

Looks like a Fridge with the tank on top lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (6/4/16)

Gee.. I don't like the look of this AT ALL


----------



## Stosta (6/4/16)

Vapington said:


> Looks like a Fridge with the tank on top lol


Well spotted! Looks like a microwave tank!


----------



## Pixstar (6/4/16)

No, not very pretty...the finish (clear coat?) on the stainless looks cheap too. Maybe looks better in the white option...?


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

Stosta said:


> It looks interesting, and no doubt the cuboid gained some massive favour on these forums.... But its so ugly!


And will be heavy as a brick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (6/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> And will be heavy as a brick



Based on?


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Based on?


The normal cuboid with no bateries being heavier than an RX200 with 3 x batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (6/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> The normal cuboid with no bateries being heavy than an RX200 with 3 x batteries



This is a mini version with single in built battery though , if they can make it close to mini vtc weight it will be a sure winner in the mini mod category


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

One thing I must give them credit for is trying something new. I still think most mod / tank combos look pretty ugly, or if not ugly just boring, they're not elegant at all (apart from some of those fancy squonkers), so kudos to Joyetech for at least trying something new, even though it doesn't work IMO. I hope more manufacturers step outside the circle of design.


----------



## Duffie12 (7/4/16)

Hmm, I actually kinda like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

